# advice on clearing off top of 53 ft semi trailers (snow)



## ERICS LAWN CARE (Oct 19, 2009)

wondering if anyone has experience clearing off the tops of 53 ft semi trailers of snow. apparently leaving it is a violation as it can fly off and cause visibilty problems for other drivers. and if you have an estimate for time doing it and price.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Don't fall off....lmao


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Used to do a shipping hub and they had a pull through adjustable "roof cleaner" Maybe you could google it and sell that to them, save them money in the long run and you save workers comp claims........


----------



## ERICS LAWN CARE (Oct 19, 2009)

ok i will check thanks; i know i dont want a workmans comp case; we were thinking about making a broom for our backhoe attachment. cant stand on the roofs--roof is fiberglass


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

Drive under highway over pass......


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

thats a tuff one, you may have a idea with the backhoe, but you could be looking at a big mess too, one mistake and boom, i like the idea of a broom on a boom, (that sounds too poetic), at least a boom is a lot easier to control and more percise.


----------



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

forestfireguy;838078 said:


> Used to do a shipping hub and they had a pull through adjustable "roof cleaner" Maybe you could google it and sell that to them, save them money in the long run and you save workers comp claims........


check this...

http://www.jdtrailerprotection.com/demo


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Something along the lines of that Rooster 1 is the only way to clean a trailer roof off.

OSHA laws restrict you from being on the trailer without a tie off, to use an attachment of a pice of equipment you have to have someone who can operate it there all day and theres no way i would let someone i dont know try and scape off the roof of one of my trailers with a piece of heavy equipment before i have you sign a waiver assuming liability for equipment and load damage.


----------



## LTL (Jan 13, 2008)

big acres;838413 said:


> http://www.jdtrailerprotection.com/demo


That is where its at.


----------



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

Read the thread and had a product idea... too late since this rooster is what I was thinking.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

This should do it

http://www.youtube.com/yovo68#p/u


----------



## Danscapes (Jan 12, 2008)

What if they parked the trailers real close together and built a large ramp? Then you could plow the snow off while driving on the trailers.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Danscapes (Jan 12, 2008)

2COR517;838730 said:


> This should do it
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/yovo68#p/u


I love how fast the taxi driver went over to see if the driver was alright.


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

The metal in the top of trailers is not much, the only other option would be a lift and a air hose to blow the snow off. If you do that, you might have to get a camper trailer so you can move on site.


----------



## ERICS LAWN CARE (Oct 19, 2009)

thanks for the reply i like the rooster 1 idea but company might not want to pay for it; and i dont really want anyone to get hurt!


----------



## ERICS LAWN CARE (Oct 19, 2009)

maybe i could hook a salamander to bucket of the back hoe. lol


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

one of my accounts has the rooster 1 thing it is awsome.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Leave it to the Canadians to come up with something like that. I've seen a few of those around and now I know what those frames are for cool.. 

But still lots of trailers here with snow on the roofs never mind the soccer/hockey moms in the mini vans with all the snow on the roof and just a lilt section of the front window cleared.tymusic


----------



## ARW (Oct 25, 2005)

*Simple solution*

Read Slowly...

A

Garage......

Heated.............
sorry could not stop.


----------



## Jello1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Always a fun task. My current work truck is a Ford E-450 17' box truck. For light fluffy stuff, i use a push broom and 12' ladder. Keep moving ladder a few feet at a time on each side. Heavy stuff, 12' extenda pick across roof. And shovel where you can reach. Then hop on ladder. And move pick back. shovel again etc.

Well it's not the safest way, but beats big fines in PA for leaving it up there and getting pulled over.


----------

